# What rear pads after AD22VF install?



## jmann98 (Aug 20, 2004)

I'm getting the following ad22vf brake upgrade for my '97 SE-R: Raybestos NX2000 (ad22vf) loaded calipers which come with pads (I believe they're a semi-meallic, OEM-like pad), with Raybestos NX front rotors. I'm getting new OEM rear rotors as well.

Question: Knowing that my front brakes will now be stronger than my rear, should I go with a high performance rear brake pad (Axxix metal masters?), or just stick with OEM pads that will have the same grip characteristcs as front? I don't race, live in the dry desert, and hate brake dust squeel. Thanks!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

I would go with a higher friction pad in the rears unless the front calipers change your bias for the better which I would doubt it does. What friction coeffecient are the pads? (I've heard Raybestos is nice)


----------



## jmann98 (Aug 20, 2004)

I have no idea what the friction coefficient is of the pads that come with the ad22vf calipers sold by Raybestos, but I've read they're OEM replacements and are just ok. I guess I was wondering about using a pad like Axiss metal masters in the rear, but I'm concerned the gripping characteristics would be different. Also, if they're gonna be loud while my fronts are quiet, it seems kinda stupid seeing the rears don't do all that much.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

If you don't want squeaks, then stay away from the Axxis MMs.

I also did some calculations not long ago and it looked like the bias stayed very close to the same. I'd have to pull them all up again, but they actually looked decent.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

I've been using the stock pads in the rear (still the originals after ~50,000 miles). Most of the braking is done by the front brakes.

If you install higher friction pads in the rear, you risk premature rear brake lockup.

Lew


----------



## jmann98 (Aug 20, 2004)

Thanks for the posts. I'm gonna pick up some OEM rear pads today. My set up should be quiet, and pretty strong.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

If you are upgrading the caliper, consider an upgraded pad to ceramic. IMO Axxis are not all everyone says they are.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Also something to try. If you find out your fronts are locking up way before your rears can get into the action, you can swap out the brake master cylinder for the popular Altima one. It has a larger piston than the OEM one, which will give you a stronger and firmer pedal feel (some like this, some don't) and it helps the rear brakes get more involved in overall braking. Under most normal street driving, the difference may not be too noticeable, but when the need for fast braking arises, or under competitive driving events, that's when the difference will be very noticeable and welcome.


----------

